# Here is what you hate about Volkswagen fanbois (explained in pictures)



## ABAcabby (Jul 28, 2003)

I just thought you guys would have a fun time with these pictures is all















































I mean... I love it... but.. part of me (TCL part) wants to hate it.


----------



## mk4living (Nov 16, 2009)

*Re: Here is what you hate about Volkswagen fanbois (ABAcabby)*

So if i get a picture of a ugly modded civic do i get to say i hate civic fanboi's too?
That pink on the gti is just gay.


----------



## TorontoGT (Oct 26, 2006)

In my opinion:
That GTI looks retarded.


----------



## Das Borgen (Sep 10, 2008)

*FV-QR*

I love


----------



## butterface (Dec 16, 2002)

*Re: (T.O_Golf)*


----------



## B3passatBMX (Feb 27, 2004)

*Re: (butterface)*

With proper fitting wheels both would look amazing. The rear wheels on the GTI just look stupid though.


----------



## forumname (Aug 30, 2008)

What the hell is a fanboi? Perhaps you can define that first, so your post has some relevance.


----------



## SIR ANDROID184 (Feb 13, 2007)

*Re: (butterface)*

the poke and stretch on that golf is


----------



## ThisSpaceForRent (May 15, 2009)

*FV-QR*

I like em both, for show going purposes they're great
make a real POS of a DD though


----------



## Eg2Driver (Jul 9, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (ThisSpaceForRent)*

i think it looks like a civic with wing...only more retarded because it doesnt even serve any purpose
http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif 
PS who let you out of Mk4 forums?


----------



## mk4living (Nov 16, 2009)

*Re: (forumname)*


_Quote, originally posted by *forumname* »_What the hell is a fanboi? Perhaps you can define that first, so your post has some relevance.

I don't know either but by the pictures im guessing people who mod their cars??


----------



## WalterSobchack (Mar 26, 2008)

*Re: Here is what you hate about Volkswagen fanbois (ABAcabby)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ABAcabby* »_ I just thought you guys would have a fun time with these pictures is all








.

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif Love it!


----------



## Lumis_Wolfy (Sep 13, 2005)

*Re: Here is what you hate about Volkswagen fanbois (mk4living)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mk4living* »_So if i get a picture of a ugly modded civic do i get to say i hate civic fanboi's too?
That pink on the gti is just gay.

really? paint has a sexual preference?









_Quote, originally posted by *B3passatBMX* »_With proper fitting wheels both would look amazing. The rear wheels on the GTI just look stupid though.

welcome to the grandpa approved car lounge.
poke and stretch is a preference. "proper" fitment is subjective.


_Modified by Lumis_Wolfy at 7:08 PM 12-17-2009_


----------



## daytonaboogie (Jul 22, 2007)

*Re: Here is what you hate about Volkswagen fanbois (Lumis_Wolfy)*









the evolutionary trend they represent.


----------



## gnavs (Jun 9, 2006)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *Lumis_Wolfy* »_
poke and stretch is a preference. "proper" fitment is subjective.


^
THIS


----------



## shooting blanks (Nov 20, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (Eg2Driver)*

i think that a majority of people who get vw's fall into this mainstream look which tends to be this "euro" look . It has nothing to do with fanbois. I love vw's. i am a big fan of the mk1 and mk2 era and love all the newer models as well. I also apprecite other makes and models of the automotive industry. I honestly think most recent vw owners who purchase mk4/mk5 gti's/jetta's feel as if they are buying some sort of _daily driven sports car_. I laughed shamelessly at an mk5 GTI owner from a couple of weeks back who got smoked by my friend with his cadillac deville. Homeboy looked shocked to have his ass handed to him by a V8. But rational, he lost before he even knew it. Ignorant fools.


_Modified by shooting blanks at 7:16 PM 12-17-2009_


----------



## WannaCorrado (Apr 30, 2000)

*Re: Here is what you hate about Volkswagen fanbois (ABAcabby)*

that whole stretch poke dump crap is retarded. that is all http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif


----------



## Skoll (Aug 29, 2009)

*Re: Here is what you hate about Volkswagen fanbois (Lumis_Wolfy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Lumis_Wolfy* »_
welcome to the grandpa approved car lounge.
poke and stretch is a preference. "proper" fitment is subjective.

I think it looks dumb as all hell too, but this is true.


----------



## SIR ANDROID184 (Feb 13, 2007)

*Re: Here is what you hate about Volkswagen fanbois (Lumis_Wolfy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Lumis_Wolfy* »_
welcome to the grandpa approved car lounge.
poke and stretch is a preference. "proper" fitment is subjective.


this makes no sense sorry.







poke and stretch is a fitment style


----------



## WannaCorrado (Apr 30, 2000)

*Re: Here is what you hate about Volkswagen fanbois (Lumis_Wolfy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Lumis_Wolfy* »_
welcome to the grandpa approved car lounge.
poke and stretch is a preference. "proper" fitment is subjective.


There is nothing "proper" about stretching undersized tires onto oversized wheels.


----------



## SuperleggeraVW (Jan 28, 2009)

*Re: Here is what you hate about Volkswagen fanbois (WannaCorrado)*

I never understood the whole poke/stretch thing. Can someone explain how they even get the tire to stay on that way


----------



## VapedTalon (Jan 17, 2008)

*Re: Here is what you hate about Volkswagen fanbois (SIR ANDROID184)*

Both of those cars took the poke and stretch theme a little too far. Tires should not go past the fenders unless you have the proper off road tires to back them up. Also if you can fit your thumb inbetween the lip of the rim and the bead of the tire it is stretched too much.


----------



## Lumis_Wolfy (Sep 13, 2005)

*Re: Here is what you hate about Volkswagen fanbois (WannaCorrado)*


_Quote, originally posted by *WannaCorrado* »_
There is nothing "proper" about stretching undersized tires onto oversized wheels.

orly?
it's nice to have your opinion.
I (among MANY others in the car world) like the way it looks.
























dont like it? thats fine.. looks good to me


----------



## Afgandelight (Jun 24, 2009)

*Re: Here is what you hate about Volkswagen fanbois (ABAcabby)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ABAcabby* »_ I just thought you guys would have a fun time with these pictures is all


----------



## Lumis_Wolfy (Sep 13, 2005)

*Re: Here is what you hate about Volkswagen fanbois (SuperleggeraVW)*


_Quote, originally posted by *SuperleggeraVW* »_I never understood the whole poke/stretch thing. Can someone explain how they even get the tire to stay on that way









it fits a bead like a normal tire does..
they are proned to (depending on tire) having issues on extremely low air, but otherwise.. 
it's become part of euro car culture due to some european countries having laws against tires poking past the fender. To achieve aggressive stance while staying within the law, tire stretching became popular.


----------



## VarianceVQ (Jun 26, 2005)

*Re: Here is what you hate about Volkswagen fanbois (Lumis_Wolfy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Lumis_Wolfy* »_it's nice to have your opinion...
dont like it? thats fine...

This from the guy that bitches in pretty much every single thread he sees people saying they don't like poke and stretch.


----------



## TooFitToQuit (Jun 6, 2003)

*Re: Here is what you hate about Volkswagen fanbois (Lumis_Wolfy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Lumis_Wolfy* »_
it's become part of euro car culture due to some european countries having laws against tires poking past the fender. To achieve aggressive stance while staying within the law, tire stretching became popular.

Why not just do minitubs?


----------



## Hollagraphik (Nov 9, 2005)

*Re: Here is what you hate about Volkswagen fanbois (Lumis_Wolfy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Lumis_Wolfy* »_
orly?
it's nice to have your opinion.
I (among MANY others in the car world) like the way it looks.

dont like it? thats fine.. looks good to me









I don't think they're arguing the looks of it (well some are)
They're arguing the functionality of it.


----------



## SIR ANDROID184 (Feb 13, 2007)

*Re: Here is what you hate about Volkswagen fanbois (Lumis_Wolfy)*

I like it also.....but some people over kill that ish. imho















as far as dangerousomgblowout crubnickexpensive wheels......im
not getting into that and it's all on the owners








edit++
the mello yellow golf dosnt have a crazy stretch like those mk5's up top
she's a cool chick http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


_Modified by SIR ANDROID184 at 10:40 PM 12-17-2009_


----------



## dook (Mar 8, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (shooting blanks)*


_Quote, originally posted by *shooting blanks* »_I laughed shamelessly at *an mk5* GTI owner from a couple of weeks back who got smoked by my friend with his cadillac deville. Homeboy looked shocked to have his ass handed to him by a V8. But rational, he lost before he even knew it. Ignorant fools.

An mark five? or an em-kay-five? they aren't initials, its an abbreviation.


----------



## gnavs (Jun 9, 2006)

*FV-QR*

deja vu?


----------



## 1SICKLEX (Dec 8, 2001)

I'm sorry but this helladoucheflush crap and staggered on FWD I have bigger lips and wider wheels than a powerful RWD car is so beyond stupid it really astounds me.


----------



## Lumis_Wolfy (Sep 13, 2005)

*Re: Here is what you hate about Volkswagen fanbois (Hollagraphik)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Hollagraphik* »_
I don't think they're arguing the looks of it (well some are)
They're arguing the functionality of it.

I don't think it's sold as a "performance upgrade".
Ask anyone into it. I don't think they'll try and bull**** to you that it's for anything other than aesthetics. Not everyone races.

_Quote, originally posted by *VarianceVQ* »_This from the guy that bitches in pretty much every single thread he sees people saying they don't like poke and stretch. 

It's a style that I'm quite a fan of with an unwarranted stigma on this board. I don't "bitch", but i do defend it against unproven claims of "safety liabilities' of it.

_Quote, originally posted by *1SICKLEX* »_I'm sorry but this helladoucheflush crap and staggered on FWD I have bigger lips and wider wheels than a powerful RWD car is so beyond stupid it really astounds me. 

it isnt about power, it's a style. Think outside of your "everything is motorsport" box.


----------



## shooting blanks (Nov 20, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (dook)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dook* »_
An mark five? or an em-kay-five? they aren't initials, its an abbreviation.

im shocked how people take this ish so seriously... fine my mistake, _Mark5_... anything else sirknowsalot?
Putting obnoxiously unnecessary wide threads on the rear of a fwd car is a fail in my books. Stance is all about proportion and funtionality




_Modified by shooting blanks at 7:49 PM 12-17-2009_


----------



## forumname (Aug 30, 2008)

"I don't know either but by the pictures im guessing people who mod their cars??"
In that case, I'm not sure why the OP mentioned VW. I agree with the principle, but it's not limited to VW's.


----------



## SIR ANDROID184 (Feb 13, 2007)

*Re: Here is what you hate about Volkswagen fanbois (Lumis_Wolfy)*

good ninja edit? ... or is this smoke that good?








mild stretch is ok meng


----------



## 1.8Tquattro (Aug 13, 2006)

*Re: (forumname)*

Oh yea,_ this_ thread again.


----------



## mob my audi (Mar 15, 2001)

*Re: (1.8Tquattro)*

I thought this is what people "hated". Personally, I don't hate.


----------



## chamster (Aug 21, 2009)

*Re: (mob my audi)*

God...this is worse than murdered Civics, at least fart cans and useless wings don't ruin the car's capabilities.


----------



## Lumis_Wolfy (Sep 13, 2005)

*Re: (chamster)*


_Quote, originally posted by *chamster* »_God...this is worse than murdered Civics, at least fart cans and useless wings don't ruin the car's capabilities.

wow, really?


----------



## dook (Mar 8, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (shooting blanks)*


_Quote, originally posted by *shooting blanks* »_
im shocked how people take this ish so seriously... fine my mistake, _Mark5_... anything else sirknowsalot?
Putting obnoxiously unnecessary wide threads on the rear of a fwd car is a fail in my books. Stance is all about proportion and funtionality

What's a wide thread? Is that when someone posts a picture too wide for my screen?


----------



## chamster (Aug 21, 2009)

*Re: (Lumis_Wolfy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Lumis_Wolfy* »_
wow, really?


Butthurt much? you must be the "stylish" guy in the MkI above?


----------



## 1SICKLEX (Dec 8, 2001)

*Re: Here is what you hate about Volkswagen fanbois (Lumis_Wolfy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Lumis_Wolfy* »_
it isnt about power, it's a style. Think outside of your "everything is motorsport" box.









Well its AWFUL Style to me. The same morons that have these kids wearing girls skinny jeans and girls with belly's wearing cut off shirts (Curb your Enthusiasm anyone)?


----------



## shooting blanks (Nov 20, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (dook)*

yes precisely.. i suggest you contact "Patrikman" for more indepth analysis


----------



## Lumis_Wolfy (Sep 13, 2005)

*Re: Here is what you hate about Volkswagen fanbois (1SICKLEX)*


_Quote, originally posted by *chamster* »_
Butthurt much? you must be the "stylish" guy in the MkI above?









that fitment looks like trash, and goes against everything "aggressive fitment" stands for by not fitting at all. I don't like that car in the slightest. The rust is dumb as well.

_Quote, originally posted by *1SICKLEX* »_
Well its AWFUL Style to me. The same morons that have these kids wearing girls skinny jeans and girls with belly's wearing cut off shirts (Curb your Enthusiasm anyone)?


I dont wear skinny jeans.. I think skinny jeans are terrible on dudes.


----------



## dook (Mar 8, 2004)

*Re: Here is what you hate about Volkswagen fanbois (1SICKLEX)*

What does fashion have to do with modifying cars? I know some pretty normal looking guys with modified vw/audis.
Mustangs and Camaros are stupid with their balloon tires and obnoxiously loud "mufflers" and their owners wear nascar hats and insane clown posse shirts.
See what I did there?
(PS I like pretty much all Mustangs and give me a 68 Camaro)


----------



## dook (Mar 8, 2004)

*Re: Here is what you hate about Volkswagen fanbois (Lumis_Wolfy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Lumis_Wolfy* »_I dont wear skinny jeans.. I think skinny jeans are terrible on dudes.

Agreed. You buy girl jeans in the girl section, not the guy section.


----------



## shooting blanks (Nov 20, 2009)

*Re: Here is what you hate about Volkswagen fanbois (Lumis_Wolfy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Lumis_Wolfy* »_
I dont wear skinny jeans.. I think skinny jeans are terrible on dudes.

Unless you rock out to Iron Maiden http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
what does skinny jeans and poke/stretch have to to with with the other anyways? 
BTW: dudes like Russell Brand can totally pull them off and still be pimp as hell










_Modified by shooting blanks at 8:29 PM 12-17-2009_


----------



## pheethus (Jul 24, 2002)

*Re: (T.O_Golf)*


_Quote, originally posted by *T.O_Golf* »_In my opinion:
That GTI looks retarded.

it's a good thing we can all have them, because it looks awesome.


----------



## peachypotpies (Feb 6, 2008)

*Re: Here is what you hate about Volkswagen fanbois (Afgandelight)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ABAcabby* »_Here is what you hate about Volkswagen fanbois (ABAcabby)

Actually, _this_ is what I hat about VW fanbois:

_Quote, originally posted by *Afgandelight* »_


Keep up the unfunny, unintelligent and grunt-like troll posts, Clay. Because being a gansta in make-belief is so easy.


----------



## Projekt R32 (Jun 2, 2008)

*Re: Here is what you hate about Volkswagen fanbois (peachypotpies)*


stetch n poke, BBS RS's, euro plates, ect on an evo w/ a clean dub right there in front of it










_Modified by slimmy420 at 6:06 PM 12-21-2009_


----------



## Afgandelight (Jun 24, 2009)

*Re: Here is what you hate about Volkswagen fanbois (peachypotpies)*


_Quote, originally posted by *peachypotpies* »_
Actually, _this_ is what I hat about VW fanbois:

Keep up the unfunny, unintelligent and grunt-like troll posts, Clay. Because being a gansta in make-belief is so easy.










First of all, the word "fanboi" is stupid.
Oh and i think everyone can agree this subject has been beaten to death, resurrected and then beat to death again. OP shouldve just left it alone.


----------



## ABAcabby (Jul 28, 2003)

*Re: Here is what you hate about Volkswagen fanbois (Afgandelight)*

Its just such an entertaining read though.


----------



## dook (Mar 8, 2004)

*Re: Here is what you hate about Volkswagen fanbois (shooting blanks)*


_Quote, originally posted by *shooting blanks* »_
Unless you rock out to Iron Maiden http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
what does skinny jeans and poke/stretch have to to with with the other anyways? 
BTW: dudes like Russell Brand can totally pull them off and still be pimp as hell









_Modified by shooting blanks at 8:29 PM 12-17-2009_

I wear man pants and listen to Iron Maiden at least once a day


----------



## CapitolDubber (Jun 4, 2009)

_Quote, originally posted by *Afgandelight* »_








First of all, the word "fanboi" is stupid.

I came here just to say, I'm not sure which I hate more .. The word 'fanboi,' or poke/stretch/rusted hood/rich kid fad-of-the-week.
One is gay, the other is retarded. I could contemplate the quantum merits [anyone?] of each for the rest of the year and still be deadlocked.
No, I'm not being rhetorically-insulting as is the Internet fashion.
Spelling 'boy' as 'boi' is literally a homosexual-culture origination, just as modifying your car in a purely aesthetic manner for reputation alone, while reducing the functionality/legality of said vehicle, is clearly something a person of deficient mental capabilities would do.
I already have been a victim of anti-mk4 prejudice .. No one cares my last two VWs were aircooled vans; thanks to all of you I'm just another mall-shopping, emo-listening trendy ******. Thanks for ruining the Volkswagen experience for the rest of us
[Directed at no one/everyone in particular]
http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif


----------



## dook (Mar 8, 2004)

*Re: (CapitolDubber)*


_Quote, originally posted by *CapitolDubber* »_
I came here just to say, I'm not sure which I hate more .. The word 'fanboi,' or poke/stretch/rusted hood/rich kid fad-of-the-week.
One is gay, the other is retarded. I could contemplate the quantum merits [anyone?] of each for the rest of the year and still be deadlocked.
No, I'm not being rhetorically-insulting as is the Internet fashion.
Spelling 'boy' as 'boi' is literally a homosexual-culture origination, just as modifying your car in a purely aesthetic manner for reputation alone, while reducing the functionality/legality of said vehicle, is clearly something a person of deficient mental capabilities would do.
I already have been a victim of anti-mk4 prejudice .. No one cares my last two VWs were aircooled vans; thanks to all of you I'm just another mall-shopping, emo-listening trendy ******. Thanks for ruining the Volkswagen experience for the rest of us
[Directed at no one/everyone in particular]
http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif 

I'm sure lots of people in Salem OR look down upon you because you drive a MKIV Golf.


----------



## Lumis_Wolfy (Sep 13, 2005)

*Re: (CapitolDubber)*


_Quote, originally posted by *CapitolDubber* »_
I came here just to say, I'm not sure which I hate more .. The word 'fanboi,' or poke/stretch/rusted hood/rich kid fad-of-the-week.
One is gay, the other is retarded. I could contemplate the quantum merits [anyone?] of each for the rest of the year and still be deadlocked.
No, I'm not being rhetorically-insulting as is the Internet fashion.
Spelling 'boy' as 'boi' is literally a homosexual-culture origination, just as modifying your car in a purely aesthetic manner for reputation alone, while reducing the functionality/legality of said vehicle, is clearly something a person of deficient mental capabilities would do.
I already have been a victim of anti-mk4 prejudice .. No one cares my last two VWs were aircooled vans; thanks to all of you I'm just another mall-shopping, emo-listening trendy ******. Thanks for ruining the Volkswagen experience for the rest of us
[Directed at no one/everyone in particular]
http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif 


what does poke and stretch have to do with rusted hoods or emo?
aggressive wheel/tire fitment makes one mentally deficient?

youve got some problems.


----------



## pheethus (Jul 24, 2002)

*Re: (CapitolDubber)*


_Quote, originally posted by *CapitolDubber* »_
I came here just to say, I'm not sure which I hate more .. The word 'fanboi,' or poke/stretch/rusted hood/rich kid fad-of-the-week.
One is *gay*, the other is *retarded*. 

yes, poke and stretch is happy and joyous.
no, a rusted hood will not make you slower.
when trying to prove a point on the internet using derogatory terms won't help.


----------



## ABAcabby (Jul 28, 2003)

*Re: (CapitolDubber)*


_Quote, originally posted by *CapitolDubber* »_

Spelling 'boy' as 'boi' is literally a homosexual-culture origination, just as modifying your car in a purely aesthetic manner for reputation alone, while reducing the functionality/legality of said vehicle, is clearly something a person of deficient mental capabilities would do. 

Ok, i have one comment on that. If you know me personally, you would know that i'm not out to impress anyone really. I'm actually a very humble person. Does this make me want to drive a car that looks like a pile of ****? no. I modify how my car looks to please me, and only me (ok, well i'd be lying if it didnt make me happy when i get compliments on it, but that is NOT the reason i do it). I don't understand what is so difficult about the the concept that some people modify their cars to look good for *gasp* themselves. 
I mean lets face it. I LOOK at my car every time i go to drive it, and in windows of buildings and whatnot. I'm a designer. I like my **** to look good. It's not for "street cred". In my opinion, just as many people are out their building fast cars for street cred as there are building showstoppers for the same reason.
So just because i'm not into racing my car, doesnt mean im some attention seeking whore. Just an fyi for you my friend.


----------



## CapitolDubber (Jun 4, 2009)

*Re: Here is what you hate about Volkswagen fanbois (ABAcabby)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ABAcabby* »_ I just thought you guys would have a fun time with these pictures is all









And that's all I'm doing .. There was so much hate in the thread I had to get in on the action








People can do whatever the hell they want with their cars.
As someone who enjoys racing Volkswagens / clean OE+ styles, I just think a lot of it is absolutely ****ing ridiculous.
To those following the latest Vortex trend, just know most people are laughing at you, whether they understand it or not.


----------



## JJR18t (Dec 13, 2009)

*Re: (ABAcabby)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ABAcabby* »_
Ok, i have one comment on that. If you know me personally, you would know that i'm not out to impress anyone really. I'm actually a very humble person. Does this make me want to drive a car that looks like a pile of ****? no. I modify how my car looks to please me, and only me (ok, well i'd be lying if it didnt make me happy when i get compliments on it, but that is NOT the reason i do it). I don't understand what is so difficult about the the concept that some people modify their cars to look good for *gasp* themselves. 
I mean lets face it. I LOOK at my car every time i go to drive it, and in windows of buildings and whatnot. I'm a designer. I like my **** to look good. It's not for "street cred". In my opinion, just as many people are out their building fast cars for street cred as there are building showstoppers for the same reason.
So just because i'm not into racing my car, doesnt mean im some attention seeking whore. Just an fyi for you my friend.









qft


----------



## static-psi (Jan 19, 2009)

*Re: (JJR18t)*

Beatin this like a ole dog 

wide wheels with a streched tire is ok as for a power house VR6 on crack breathing fire is well.. Just great. To each there own. Thats what makes us different. Thats what makes the VW Enthusiast great and the crazyest mother fu^kerz.
CapitolDubber you still suck, emo music still sucks but ill shake your hand.
btw my miata is stupid low with a euro plate..
end

over


----------



## 976-RADD (May 29, 2003)

*Re: Here is what you hate about Volkswagen fanbois (ABAcabby)*

OP, just because you're a CL'er, that doesn't give you the right to be the end-all-be-all automotive style police. Go back to the CL and take your high horse, self righteous, e-thuggin' attitude with ya - They love that there


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 12, 2003)

*Re: Here is what you hate about Volkswagen fanbois (daytonaboogie)*

"UPGRAYEDD, with two D's for a double dose of his pimpin" http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## CoolJetta3 (Jun 28, 2001)

*Re: Here is what you hate about Volkswagen fanbois (ABAcabby)*

this is what you should hate about vw fanbois


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 12, 2003)

*Re: Here is what you hate about Volkswagen fanbois (CoolJetta3)*

PBR makes tall boys??!! WOOO HOOO!!!


----------



## CoolJetta3 (Jun 28, 2001)

*Re: Here is what you hate about Volkswagen fanbois ([email protected])*

LOL


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 12, 2003)

*Re: Here is what you hate about Volkswagen fanbois (CoolJetta3)*

im no hipster doofus, but i love me a PBR!!


----------



## CoolJetta3 (Jun 28, 2001)

*Re: Here is what you hate about Volkswagen fanbois ([email protected])*

you pulled a lot of info from an LOL. It was just meant as a chuckle, not a "I think you're a hipster" chuckle.


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 12, 2003)

*Re: Here is what you hate about Volkswagen fanbois (CoolJetta3)*

lol, no worries, was just commenting on the hipster bingo guy. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------

